# Boutique Print Packaging



## Vin Le Photography (Mar 11, 2016)

Hi!

So, I'm slowly inching my way into the photography industry and there are SO many more things that go into it than I thought, which is actually really exciting to me!

Here's one of those things: I want to start using boutique packaging for my prints. The problem I'm facing is that I can't find any options out there for larger prints/wall portraits. Everywhere I've checked, the largest size available is for a 16x20 print--and I'm looking to FRAME prints that are larger than 16x20! Basically, I don't want to package the smaller items in gorgeous packaging and then have the 20x30 arrive in a crummy brown USPS cardboard box.

Anybody have recommendations as to what I can do?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tirediron (Mar 11, 2016)

I don't think too many people are going to be concerned about the packaging for large prints.  I do up a nice folio for 8x10s and smaller along with the customer's invoice, but anything larger I simply use large box-board envelopes or boxes.  If I were a customer, I would probably be wondering how much extra I was paying for all the fancy packaging I was just goint to throw away.


----------



## CCericola (Mar 15, 2016)

The point of the boutique packaging is they can keep the boxes. Who is going to keep a giant box?


----------



## KmH (Mar 15, 2016)

CCericola said:


> The point of the boutique packaging is they can keep the boxes. . . .


And use the boutique box(s) for another purpose.


----------



## Vin Le Photography (Mar 21, 2016)

Thank you all for your replies! It seems as though there is a consensus here: don't package huge prints. You all make great points and I'll definitely take all of your advice and not package anything huge. Thanks!


----------

